# Custom Steady Rest



## Cholmes (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a project where I need to hold a hydraulic cylinder that is 5.5" in diameter in a steady rest to cut out the bushing around the shaft so I can make a new one. The bushing is aluminum screwed into a steel tube, thus it has seized together over the years and I am unable to unscrew it to dismantle and replace the packing. Now to the question, my steady rest will only hold 3" material. What is the best way to make a custom steady rest to hold this cylinder? It weights about 80# and is 32" long from the base to the end of the tube. I plan to use my normal steady rest and the tail stock to hold the shaft while I am cutting the bushing out so it doesn't go flying around when I cut through. My lathe is a Baileigh PL1340 so swinging it is not a problem, I just need a way to hold it. The manufacturer doesn't offer a large bore steady rest.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 16, 2013)

What about modifying your present steady rest?  Not knowing how it's built, my first thought would be to make different fingers to allow a larger piece of material in it?

A pic or 3 might help.


----------



## xalky (Nov 16, 2013)

Check this out. This guy made one. Looks Pretty easy if you got the tools and a little time. [video=youtube;Fs0QuduNqQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs0QuduNqQc[/video]


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 16, 2013)

Not too hard to build one. Bill Gruby did one and it's posted here someplace. Here is a thread with a pic of a shop-built steady rest:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-shop-built-steady-rest?highlight=steady+rest

There are a few. Search the site for "steady rest". I need to build one, among a million other things.


----------



## mhooper (Nov 16, 2013)

Depending on the type of Steady Rest (solid frame or welded skeleton frame) and what machining capabilities you have available, making one should doable. 
(there are a few videos of building a Steady Rest on UTUBE  ie. OXTOOLS ). 

My lathe did not come with a Steady Rest when I bought it and I finally got around to making on a couple of years ago.  I made mine with a larger hole than standard because of an article I read about by machinist who needed a larger Steady Rest (for turning a hydraulic cylinder tube if I remember correctly).  
Mine is a solid frame frame ( cutout of 1-1/2" steel plate, 10" od. 8"id.) with 3/4" dia. fingers. 

I think that if I were to build another Steady Rest, I would go with the skeleton frame type.  My solid frame type is heavy ( I remove the upper half when lifting it). I had some trouble machining it because of its size.  I had to bore the frame horizontally because the upper and lower halves were to tall to fit under the Milling Machine Spindle.

I have seen a picture of skeleton frame type on the Internet a long time ago, but I can not find it for this post.  It was made from what looks like 1/4" to 5/16" steel plates on both sides with 2x2 square bar stock sandwiched between to accommodate the fingers.  The hinge, latch and bottom support were also sandwiched between the plates and look like 1"x2" flat bar.  It was a welded construction looked like it would be easier and quicker to build.  (and much lighter) 

mhooper


----------

